# Countries visited in the past 10 years excluding UK (Visa for UK app question)



## brainno722 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi all,

Thanks again for helping me out with the last issue (sponsor info not needed to be filled when paying for IHS).

I've filled a new application and paid for it, and am now waiting to do my biometrics, then send all the required documentation to Sheffield.

However, I have a concern for one of the question on the visa app, which asked about countries I've visited in the past 10 years outside of the US (but not including UK).

I've made a few trips over the past 10 years, but most of the stamps are on my old passport (it was about to expire in 2015 so I've renewed and obtained a new passport).

So I no longer have the old passport. Will this hinder my application acceptance since I won't have a method to prove that I was in/out of those countries?

Or, should I dig up old plane tickets (e-ticket) and print those out as supplemental information?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The ECO just wants to know, generally, when you travelled. General date and country of destination and length of trip is sufficient (i.e. I visited Cuba for 4 days in February of 2007 but can't remember the exact dates, so I indicated "February 2007, Varadero, Cuba, 4 day holiday")

When I lived in Canada, I lived <25km from the Canadian/US border and would go down to Washington State (for cheap gas and milk and also down to Seattle to go shopping) randomly throughout the year. As the US border authorities don't stamp Canadian passports when travelling by car (or at least they didn't as of July 2012), it was impossible to remember every. single. trip. that I made over the years. Larger trips (to Hawai'i, Las Vegas etc) were easy to recall, as they were via YVR and my passport was stamped but for random day trips, I just specified "Various dates throughout the year 200x, Washington State, USA" and for purpose of trip and trip duration I just specified "shopping" and "day trip of less than 12 hours duration."

I wouldn't sweat too much over the exact details, but if you give them a general idea of where you went, when you went and for how long, you're good to go.


----------



## brainno722 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank you!

I still wish I could have obtained the old passport since it had good memories on my past journeys. 

Is it possible to ask the US government to return the old passport?

I should have taken pictures of my old passport stamps.


----------

